# 14 Native SUV For Sale



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Upgrading to a 17 huh?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Upgrading to a 17 huh?


While I will be getting a 17 SUV demo hull soon I'm not sure would call it an "upgrade". IMHO, two different boats addressing different needs.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

For those who want numbers:

14' Native SUV 

1 SUV Hull 
Hateras White Color 
Full Foam Flotation 
Composite Stringer Grid 
Flat Inside Cockpit Floor 
Rubrail 
Bow & Stren Eyes 

1 Finished Deck Cap w/Molded Non-Skid 
Deck Cap Options 
1 3' Molded Rear Deck 
1 Rear Under Deck Locker Box 
2 Color Change - Dead Grass 
Interior  Doe Skin 
Webbing - Dead Grass 



Rigging 
1 Custom Poling Platform 
7 Weld on Rod Holders 
1 Push Pole Holders 
1 Pop Up Running Light  SS LED 
1 Pop Up Bow Cleat 
1 Custom Grab Bar 
1 Custom Electronics Box 
1 4 Gang SwitchPanel 
1 LED Anchor Light 
1 1100 GPH Auto Bilge Pump 
1 LED Courtesy Lights - Blue  
1 Minn Kota Trim Tabs 
1 Shadow Caster SC-10 Green 
1 LED Spreader Light 


Power 
1 20 HP Tohatsu Tiller w/ Elec Start 
Camo (if available)  ***ADD*** 
1 10 Micron Fuel Filter w/water separater 
1 DEKA Marine Group 24 battery 1000 CCA 
1 Tiller Extension 

Trailer 
1 Continental Galv. 14' 


FOB Ft. Pierce 
1 FOB The Skiff Shop 


Sub Total $   12,093.00 
FSST $       725.58 
Sur Tax $         50.00 
Total $ 12,868.58 

Sale price as listed  (Tax Included) $   10,599.00 
With Camo Motor Option (if available) (Tax Included) $   11,049.00 

Please note that these numbers include a Tohasu 20 hp with electric start and not the 25 Merc in the pictures.

CR/TSS


----------

